# Chuck Yeager's watch...



## Peahi (Jul 4, 2007)

Sorry if this is a repost....but well worth it I think! 
Heavy picture!


----------



## Yao (Dec 12, 2006)

Whoa....seriously cool. I only thought he owned a GMT and perhaps a Breitling.


----------



## gerard88t (Feb 28, 2006)

He's wearing it very tightly, isn't he?


----------



## rmasso (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice, what model? Is that a 6538 or 6536? I could be wrong but it looks like a red triangle on the bezel. The bezel is triangle is currently pointing at the 6 o'clock marker.


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

Love that picture. I threw that up on the kingston board in February but only posted the link, not the picture. It looks like a gilt dial, but I'm not sure.

The next picture (which is below) shows the same picture, but full frame, so that the watch is just part od his other gear - helmet, flight suit, etc. It was just one of the tools of his trade.

Hey Bill, lets all collectively chip in and BUY a Kingston for General Yaeger and send it to him to commemorate his service to us all (I will definitely chip in). The man might get a kick out of an homage to the watch he was wearing when he was one of our chief test pilots, and I wouldn't mind being able to say that I'm wearning a watch that only 300 other people are lucky enough to own - and one of them is Chuck Yaeger


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

As a Colonel in Germany he wore that Sub...

During his earlier years at Muroc he wore a white dialed Oyster...


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

I stand corrected. Thank you. 

I'd still send him a Kingston.


----------



## phubaipaul (Oct 11, 2009)

About 10 years ago Gen. Yeager started wearing a Rolex GMT2 with black dial and bezel (model 16710??) in color print ads for Rolex. The most recent Yeager ad for Rolex was one I saw in the National Geographic about 2 or 3 years ago. Don't know whether Gen. Yeager is a paid endorser for Rolex or whether they just gave him one. BTW, in the most recent WatchTime, there is an interesting quiz that you can take -- linking up about 20 celebrities to the 20 watch brands they are paid endorsers for (Chuck Yeager is not one of them). According to new rules that the FTC adopted back in the 1980s, celebrity endorsers have to prove that they actually wear/drive/etc. the product whose ads they appear in. There was a lot of abuse in that area before that. I was Copy Research Director of the USA offices of Young & Rubicam back in the mid and late 1970s and saw both the good & bad. I did talk Mean Joe Green into taking three or four of the mattresses made by my then client Simmons Beautyrest, but we lost the account before we were actually able to shoot Mean Joe bouncing up and down on one of the Beautyrests. Too bad he wasn't simultaneously doing a Timex Torture Test, but Timex wasn't a Y&R client!

Always admired Gen. Yeager, even before he started wearing the GMT2. I got one myself (gold & stainless combo) about 23 years ago. Wear that in rotation with a Breitling Aerospace, Omega Speedy and Hamilton Khaki Quartz, but plan to order a LRRP as soon as I can figure out how to stick a miniature 101st Airborne Division Screaming Eagle patch onto the custom dial. I also collect first generation Accutron tuning fork watches, including the Railroad model that got me through 1969-70 in Vietnam.

phubaipaul
Finger Lakes, New York State


----------



## cpotters (Jan 29, 2009)

phubaipaul said:


> Always admired Gen. Yeager, even before he started wearing the GMT2. I got one myself (gold & stainless combo) about 23 years ago. Wear that in rotation with a Breitling Aerospace, Omega Speedy and Hamilton Khaki Quartz, but plan to order a LRRP as soon as I can figure out how to stick a miniature 101st Airborne Division Screaming Eagle patch onto the custom dial. I also collect first generation Accutron tuning fork watches, including the Railroad model that got me through 1969-70 in Vietnam.
> 
> phubaipaul
> Finger Lakes, New York State


You might have to just have a custom 101st AB Olapango bracelet made up 
for that LRRP to give it that "in country" feel.


----------



## phubaipaul (Oct 11, 2009)

cpotters said:


> You might have to just have a custom 101st AB Olapango bracelet made up
> for that LRRP to give it that "in country" feel.


Hey CP,the Olapango bracelet really brings back memories. Never had one but always liked them. But a Green Beanie friend of mine got me several brass wrist rings from the Montagnards. Remember those little black sweat pads that we wore below our watches? Most of the guys had "Saigon Seikos" (cheap from the PX & Pacex Catalog).

I knew a couple LRRPs over at Camp Eagle (Hue). Their CO gave them freebee military-spec Hamilton daily-winds. But they had cheap plastic cases and couldn't keep the water out. So they all switched to Seikos and Citizens. At the MARS station where I volunteered two afternoons a week (AB8AQ at the 8th Radio Research Compound in Phu Bai -- ASA, spooky spooky) we had big wall clocks that were set on the 4 time zones back in 'The World', plus zulu time (GMT) and Phu Bai time. Got kind of confusing. We just put the phone patches through & no one at home ever objected to waking up to a phone call from Nam at 3am. And the calls were free!

phubaipaul
Finger Lakes, New York State
(AA2AV & N0AI in U.S. & 3W3AV in Vietnam -- operated from 3W3 during trips back in 1994 & 1997 while I was Chairman of the New Jersey Agent Orange Commission)


----------



## Dennis Smith (Feb 15, 2006)

He certainly was paid by Rolex, being one of their major endorsers for about fifteen years. The Real McCoys even had a "Yeager" edition GMT Master II made for him...Very rare. See the link... At this point he's probably got a closet full of Rolexes.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

Thanks for sharing~Cheers! ;-)


----------

